# Do you accept riders with obviously fake names?



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"

I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name

What about you guys?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

What's the problem, you're paid to drive not judge someone's name. You earn more driving the customers that request your services.

Stop providing bad service to your customers.


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm sensing some hostility are you ok?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

How do you know the name that appears on the screen is their real name?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

snarekick said:


> I'm sensing some hostility are you ok?


What hostility?

By canceling on customers after you accepted their ride, you're providing bad service. When you cancel you cause riders to wait longer for a ride and cause other drivers to drive further for a ride that you are closest too. That is bad customer service.


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Have fun getting carjacked by Gameboy. You'll probably get deactivated for driving your customers around in circles before then lmbo


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Beur said:


> What's the problem, you're paid to drive not judge someone's name. You earn more driving the customers that request your services.
> 
> Stop providing bad service to your customers.


I agree, stop being a bad driver. Such terrible customer service!


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey I'm not the one with numerous complaints and fare reviews being filed against me on a daily basis here. I mean lets keep the story straight guys


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

snarekick said:


> Hey I'm not the one with numerous complaints and fare reviews being filed against me on a daily basis here. I mean lets keep the story straight guys


Itll only be a matter of time before your pax learn how to exploit the efficient route review.

Not my money so keep doing what your doing.


----------



## SamanthaJ (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm up in the air on this one. I made the mistake of picking up a pax named Princess Bea. As I was waiting for her, my gut instinct kept saying cancel, drive on. I waited a little over 5mins. She finally came out and had the worst attitude. Without going into details of the trip, I'll just say she was the biggest ..... I've ever encountered while driving. She ended up giving me a 1 star.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

snarekick said:


> Hey I'm not the one with numerous complaints and fare reviews being filed against me on a daily basis here. I mean lets keep the story straight guys


Who has numerous complaints?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


We're all very busy these days and so I'm totally aware that some of my trans-pax
don't have time to stand in line at the DMV all day just to change John into Jane.

pax: Hi, I haven't updated my account yet. I know it says Bob, but I can show you my plumbing.
me: No, that's okay. Go ahead and get in. Where do you need to go...uh...ma'am ?
pax: Oh, just call me Chris. I'd like go the Walgreens or a CVS so I can get some shaving cream.
me: Sure, do you need to go somewhere after that ?
pax: Actually, I do. Do you know any good places I could go and shave my legs ?
me: How about the Library ?
pax: No, I was thinking of someplace with more of a euro-trash atmosphere.
me: Lemme google and see what's nearby.....


----------



## SuperUberEd (Sep 8, 2016)

customer service on OUR end, as drivers, is to make sure the customer has a great RIDING experience with Uber. You can accept who you want and who you don't want in your personal vehicle. If you don't feel safe, then you don't have to give someone a ride. Uber's customer service comes when people aren't picked up because their government name isn't shown on the rider's account. I personally don't decline those rides but I understand why people don't.


----------



## SamanthaJ (Sep 10, 2016)

SamanthaJ said:


> I'm up in the air on this one. I made the mistake of picking up a pax named Princess Bea. As I was waiting for her, my gut instinct kept saying cancel, drive on. I waited a little over 5mins. She finally came out and had the worst attitude. Without going into details of the trip, I'll just say she was the biggest ..... I've ever encountered while driving. She ended up giving me a 1 star.


Come to think of it maybe her name wasn't fake...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

As long as it isn't names like Big Bubba or Hannibal.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Or a boy name sue.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


Just cancel, and file complaint with uber. Tell them you were concerned for your safety and cancelled.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Picked up a rider called, "Stormbringer". I thought it was unique and cool. I asked him about it, it had something to do with the platform he signed up through. Like if I signed up via this site, my uber rider name would be kc ub'ing!. No big whoop.

I wouldn't turn down a rider due to an unusual name. It's shortsighted, judgmental and lame!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I wouldn't turn down a rider due to an unusual name. It's shortsighted, judgmental and lame!


What if his rider name is PsychoKiller ? at least flip a coin, no?

me: Hi, did you order an Uber?
PK: Ya, thanks for coming. I have trouble getting rides.
me: No problem, where do you wanna go ?
PK: Just take me to somebody's house....anywhere....
me: Anywhere in particular ?
PK: naw, just find me a nice neighborhood and drop me off.
me: You promise not to psycho kill me, right ?
PK: Oh, dude don't worry... I gotta get warmed up first and everything....
takes at least 15 minutes...You got any gum or mints ?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> What if his rider name is PsychoKiller ? at least flip a coin, no?


Pick that guy up. He has great stories.


----------



## YellowCab (Sep 18, 2016)

Once got a ride request from a guy named Dee. I got a bad feeling. I pull up to what use to be my work place. 
And I realize "Dee" is a psychopath named Derrick who got me fired.

Needless to say I canceled.

#nofictitiousnames


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

Actually I had two riders with strange names that I canceled on and contacted support to let them know. They basically said its a big no-no on the part of the rider. They have to have a real name on the account when they replied back. Don't pick the rider up and report it to support, it most likely is a fraudulent account.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> What if his rider name is PsychoKiller ? at least flip a coin, no?
> 
> me: Hi, did you order an Uber?
> PK: Ya, thanks for coming. I have trouble getting rides.
> ...


Hey now after he left you may/may not want to claim cleaning fee......cuz of the blood.....you could just lay down plastic...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I once picked up someone with an obviously fake name real late at night. The pickup was at a really crappy motel and my mind raced as I immediately thought "hooker". In reality it was some stuffed shirt heading home to some nice house. And he was sweating a bit and not talkative at all. It was awkward.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Honestly, I don't like DJ handles, possible gang nick name's, funny Pokémon names, and recently with college back I'm getting Chinese characters as names. How do I verify the rider when it's not even using the Latin alphabet!?
I don't reject people based on name, I'll consider the time of day and neighborhood. However what if I pickup the wrong PAX and get screwed out of a fare because I can't read this!








I'm sure I'll get a computer generated response, but I emailed support about PAX user names and translator's.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Why do you care? Uber knows who they really are anyway.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> Why do you care? Uber knows who they really are anyway.


Bahaha, no they don't. You can create a fresh email address on Yahoo at the library, get a prepaid Visa at Walmart and open a PAX account. Load Uber onto a burner phone from Walmart and you've opened transportation abilities for dropping off backpacks of drugs or hookers. No traceability unless there is a murder and a Police detective gets the IP address from Yahoo and video servaliance from Walmart when the card was purchased. And does alot of tracking to hopefully find a real name.

Uber can never help you in an emergency, don't be fooled with false sense of security!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

So I emailed them about how I handle this or get it translated.








*
Uber's response:*
_Thank you for taking the time to write to us. 
Your feedback is very valuable to us as we seek ways to make your experience great. We appreciate this opportunity to hear how you feel._
*
My response back:*
_What does that mean? I wasn't sending you a greeting card!_


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Picked up a rider called, "Stormbringer". I thought it was unique and cool.


Either that, or he's packing some early Deep Purple vinyl.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Do you accept riders with obviously fake names? (title of topic)


*A:* No.



SamanthaJ said:


> I made the mistake of picking up a pax named Princess Bea. I'll just say she was the biggest..... I've ever encountered, She ended up giving me a 1 star.


I hope that you returned the favour.



Jollyrodger said:


> Actually I had two riders with strange names that I canceled on and contacted support to let them know. They basically said its a big no-no on the part of the rider. They have to have a real name on the account when they replied back. Don't pick the rider up and report it to support, it most likely is a fraudulent account.


There is this to consider.



Lowestformofwit said:


> Either that, or he's packing some early Deep Purple vinyl.


Santa Barbara Machine Head?






You might be surprised at how many people do not know the origin of the name for that LP; then, perhaps you might not.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


I can't blame you on this, it is your private car and you are the master of your own domain.

Of course, when I was driving Yellow Cab, I never asked anyone's name, and if they told me what it was I suspected it was a lie. If I picked up a priest or a prominent politician at the local gay bath house, I could respect why they wouldn't want to have this information public. YC was a cash operation too, provided that added layer of anonymity for passengers doing something they'd rather not be made public.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I've had a multitude of Princess and Queen names pop up. Lots of Ms and an initial. Others are very obvious fake. Stripper stage names, fake names the hookers, excuse me "escorts", use. And of course the fakes ones that are very twitchy and nervous, my gut says mules. 

Of course done are fake and don't look it. I went to pick up a Rob the one day and it was a woman, and yes it's her account. She has it set like that "in case the driver is a creeper". Obviously if you look creepy, this Rob is gonna cancel on you.

Others I kind of wish they'd use a fake name. I mean try and ask a name and it's Omaphfxtrdbgg. Yeah pretty much whatever they say their name is because I can't pronounce it.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe even Stefan Opadapolus.....just call him Ed......or even Manesh Patel........remember TwoFiddyMile nicnamed him Bruce?....I think I miss Bruce AND Bubbles....bubbles was a good elephant


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Maybe even Stefan Opadapolus.....just call him Ed......


My name is Nicholas.............H...............Ianopoporopoulos..................


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

love office space


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

You can blame Uber, after all they are the ones that allow the use of "nicknames" in the account


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If the pax name is non Latin characters, ask to see their phone.
Pretty simple.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> If the pax name is non Latin characters, ask to see their phone.
> Pretty simple.


And how do ask that? Speak English louder and slowly, sure to get great ratings and tip!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Honestly, I don't like DJ handles, possible gang nick name's, funny Pokémon names, and recently with college back I'm getting Chinese characters as names. How do I verify the rider when it's not even using the Latin alphabet!?
> I don't reject people based on name, I'll consider the time of day and neighborhood. However what if I pickup the wrong PAX and get screwed out of a fare because I can't read this!
> View attachment 63341
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a computer generated response, but I emailed support about PAX user names and translator's.


Simple.....they have to know your name. And if they have that, they can show you their phone. It will have their name. Just match up the characters.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I picked up a PAX named "$$$$" on the app awhile ago. No tip from $$$$ no surprise.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Simple.....they have to know your name. And if they have that, they can show you their phone. It will have their name. Just match up the characters.


Probably get more complaints about phone not mounted. Uber is a no win situation, pick up strangers for $2 and don't ask questions! Even after a highschool girl was kidnapped and taken to the drivers home instead of hers. Unbelievable the lack of safety and accountability Uber implements


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Probably get more complaints about phone not mounted. Uber is a no win situation, pick up strangers for $2 and don't ask questions! Even after a highschool girl was kidnapped and taken to the drivers home instead of hers. Unbelievable the lack of safety and accountability Uber implements


That's just silly.

As for the girl? Why is she using Uber to begin with? Fact is we are tracked. Finding him wouldn't have been a problem. That being said, taxis have a worse history of issues with passengers...and it isn't getting any better on their part.

So what exactly do you think Uber could have done to prevent this? People use other people's accounts all the time. Kids use parents accounts all the time and parents call for kids all the time. Do you ID for age or ride name?

Tell ya what, let's just start with this.....

Do you have the raw numbers concerning violent criminal incidents that occurred with Uber drivers as the perpertraitor and the number of Uber rides given as a total?

One more thing, if you don't like picking up strangers, why do you do it?


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Honestly, I don't like DJ handles, possible gang nick name's, funny Pokémon names, and recently with college back I'm getting Chinese characters as names. How do I verify the rider when it's not even using the Latin alphabet!?
> I don't reject people based on name, I'll consider the time of day and neighborhood. However what if I pickup the wrong PAX and get screwed out of a fare because I can't read this!
> View attachment 63341
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a computer generated response, but I emailed support about PAX user names and translator's.


I've gotten those a few times and all I can do is ask and point "is that you? How do you say it? Oh it's Linda! Oh that would have been my guess too."


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm sorry, but no one's name is Purple. When I saw that come up, I decided to call them immediately, but thankfully, they cancelled.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> As for the girl? Why is she using Uber to begin with? Fact is we are tracked. Finding him wouldn't have been a problem. That being said, taxis have a worse history of issues with passengers...and it isn't getting any better on their part.


http://www.fox9.com/news/205366274-story
So you're going to ask me for documented facts about Uber incidents in 3 paragraphs down, yet you spout this BS?
Girl and family were slightly negligent believing that Uber was safe and easy. However Uber is unregulated compared to Taxi companies. Uber's background check is a joke and there is no vehicle inspection. But you claim taxi's are worse, wonderful KoolAid you're drinking.


Red Leader said:


> So what exactly do you think Uber could have done to prevent this? People use other people's accounts all the time. Kids use parents accounts all the time and parents call for kids all the time.


Uber could stop it's over simplified world view propaganda. They intentionally make Uber seem really safe for PAX and drivers. Yet have zero accountability for either in an emergency. Then they use the "tech company" excuse and ignore journalist requests for comment.


Red Leader said:


> Do you ID for age or ride name?


Yes, if I'm in doubt and have reason to suspect a scam or minor. I don't drive late afternoon, so I skip the school drive time, it's not even Surge so why risk half the PAX are highschool kids. I also ask for ID when it's obvious Kathy shouldn't be a male. Lots of those rides get cancelled mid ride by the real account owner, why would I want to risk being with a minor and not getting paid?


Red Leader said:


> Tell ya what, let's just start with this.....
> 
> Do you have the raw numbers concerning violent criminal incidents that occurred with Uber drivers as the perpetrator and the number of Uber rides given as a total?


Yes, I have law enforcement statistics, but keep them private. You can learn how to Google when you're done asking rhetorical questions. It's a higher rate than regulated Taxi drivers, because Uber doesn't really do a background check or vehicle inspection.
http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


Red Leader said:


> One more thing, if you don't like picking up strangers, why do you do it?


Obviously I'm rich, bored and too stupid to be Batman! However you don't really care, just trying to look cool on the internet asking rhetorical questions.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

My favorite name of all time was Afroz, no lie. Little Asian lady who was a total _____ forced her to cancel.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> So you're going to ask me for documented facts about Uber incidents in 3 paragraphs, yet you spout this BS?
> Girl and family were slightly negligent believing that Uber was safe and easy. However Uber is unregulated compared to Taxi companies. Uber's background check is a joke and there is no vehicle inspection. But you claim taxi's are worse, wonderful KoolAid you're drinking.
> 
> Uber could stop it's over simplified world view propaganda. They intentionally make Uber seem really safe for PAX and drivers. Yet have zero accountability for either in an emergency. Then they use the "tech company" excuse and ignore journalist requests for comment.
> ...


Thats a lot of words just to admit you dont know and that you are wrong.

Well done.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> My favorite name of all time was Afroz, no lie. Little Asian lady who was a total _____ forced her to cancel.


I had an Asian pax last weekend named The.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Picked up a rider called, "Stormbringer". I thought it was unique and cool. I asked him about it, it had something to do with the platform he signed up through. Like if I signed up via this site, my uber rider name would be kc ub'ing!. No big whoop.
> 
> I wouldn't turn down a rider due to an unusual name. It's shortsighted, judgmental and lame!


Why judge someone u don't even know?


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> I picked up a PAX named "$$$$" on the app awhile ago. No tip from $$$$ no surprise.


I canceled on a guy named "Money". forgot about that one


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Only if they're cool fake names like James Bond, Richard Tracy, Peter Parker, James McMullen, etc.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Thats a lot of words just to admit you dont know and that you are wrong.
> 
> Sorry but you lose this argument! Taxi regulation means background checks all the way up through the Department of Justice. Several years ago this requirement went into effect. Uber driver incidents outnumber actual commercially licensed driver incidents by 10:1... that's a statistical fact. The non fingerprinted background check has a 48% error rate. There are thousands of sex offenders who have & are currently being hired by Uber. The lack of regulation will catch up with Uber, just as it did with the actual industry of taxis.
> 
> Well done.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

You are simply wrong in your assertions. And you didn't even do anything more than make a claim. Nothing to back up your statistical claim.

Well done there.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Only if they're cool fake names like James Bond, Richard Tracy, Peter Parker, James McMullen, etc.


Freddie Kruger?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Maybe even Stefan Opadapolus.....just call him Ed......or even Manesh Patel........remember TwoFiddyMile nicnamed him Bruce?....I think I miss Bruce AND Bubbles....bubbles was a good elephant


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You are simply wrong in your assertions. And you didn't even do anything more than make a claim. Nothing to back up your statistical claim.
> 
> Well done there.


Thank you.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

1995flyingspur said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome.

Now quit being a whiner and come to coffee.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

For Yellow Cab, I picked up a "Spider" and a "Train".

Train was an interesting character who I picked up at a North Side nuisance bar, he had just gotten out of jail with a Cohill Bond (overcrowding at the local hoosegow) in spite of the serious charges filed against him.

He was a big guy who could take care of himself, and was facing charges for a bar fight where he sent a guy and his girlfriend to the hospital because they looked at him wrong. Real personable fellow, he appreciated that I showed empathy for his predicament where I wondered out loud why they were making such a big deal about a bar fight.

People riding with pseudonyms made for an interesting trip.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I had C.Manson.....felt safe though because everyone knows where he is, and there was no swaztica


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Only if they're cool fake names like James Bond, Richard Tracy, Peter Parker, James McMullen, etc.


How about Frank Columbo?
That trench coat ought to be worth a cleaning fee on its own.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

Question - What if his rider name is PsychoKiller ? at least flip a coin, no?

Answer - Better run, run, run, run, run away. 

Might be tempted to pick up Psycho Chicken though.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

NewEnglander said:


> Question - What if his rider name is PsychoKiller ? at least flip a coin, no?
> 
> Answer - Better run, run, run, run, run away.
> 
> Might be tempted to pick up Psycho Chicken though.


Please. I picked up a guy with a double edged ax one night.

You people scare easily.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Please. I picked up a guy with a double edged ax one night..


Probably just Travis - trying to double his cut.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Probably just Travis - trying to double his cut.


Or he carries it because he can't get a gun permit in SF.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Tyler Durden

Bob Had *********

Morgan Freewoman 

Jason Bourne


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

NewEnglander said:


> Question - What if his rider name is PsychoKiller ? at least flip a coin, no?
> 
> Answer - Better run, run, run, run, run away.
> 
> Might be tempted to pick up Psycho Chicken though.


Mr. Byrne would like maybe a 3 piece with a side of slaw ?

Qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I have cancelled / fraudulent on "." "G$" and "#".


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


Uber does not care a google wallet is a form of payment anyone can make a pax account.... You are losing money.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

"Wizkid" may have been Travis' self-descriptor, and isn't he a gun "Gameboy " on Wii Tennis?
Now you'll have to wait till Judgement Day for your next chance to meet a God.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Jollyrodger said:


> Actually I had two riders with strange names that I canceled on and contacted support to let them know. They basically said its a big no-no on the part of the rider. They have to have a real name on the account when they replied back. Don't pick the rider up and report it to support, it most likely is a fraudulent account.


There should be some way to not have that count against your acceptance rate or cancellation rate.


----------



## Uber65 (Aug 16, 2016)

I picked up a guy whose name showed up as "dangerous". One of the nicest pax I have ever picked up.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> What if his rider name is PsychoKiller ? at least flip a coin, no?
> 
> me: Hi, did you order an Uber?
> PK: Ya, thanks for coming. I have trouble getting rides.
> ...


He could be a Talking Heads fan. What if the rider name is Brian, but his name is really Tom????? This is a crazy thing to worry about. some people just have a single letter. Some people have implausible names that end up being real, like Pandora who is a rider in SF. If they kill you, the police can still go to Uber and find out who was in your car, just as well as if they use their legal name on the account. My driver name isn't even my real name. It's similar, but it isn't really my name. It's still me


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

There is a reasonable expectation of safety that's supposed to exist between drivers and passengers. Passengers know that we have been background checked, and Uber has our name, license, vehicle info, etc. on file. Additionally they have gps logs of our location and travel history.

Drivers should also have a level of comfort that riders have been at least minimally vetted. I don't want to pick up someone with a fake name, a burner phone, and a pre-paid debit card on file with Uber. 

Is it asking too much for Uber's signup system to require that the name matches some form of official ID?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


>


I too like to space out a few moments before starting shift. I think Lumbergh and Travis have some simularities.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> How about Frank Columbo?
> That trench coat ought to be worth a cleaning fee on its own.


"Just one more thing"


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Lift pickup for "Dunce"... dude didn't show. $5 says his name was fitting.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

tradedate said:


> There is a reasonable expectation of safety that's supposed to exist between drivers and passengers. Passengers know that we have been background checked, and Uber has our name, license, vehicle info, etc. on file. Additionally they have gps logs of our location and travel history.
> 
> Drivers should also have a level of comfort that riders have been at least minimally vetted. I don't want to pick up someone with a fake name, a burner phone, and a pre-paid debit card on file with Uber.
> 
> Is it asking too much for Uber's signup system to require that the name matches some form of official ID?


Cab drivers get none of this, and yet, they somehow manage.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"


What's stopping someone using a fake real-sounding name?


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

SamanthaJ said:


> I'm up in the air on this one. I made the mistake of picking up a pax named Princess Bea. As I was waiting for her, my gut instinct kept saying cancel, drive on. I waited a little over 5mins. She finally came out and had the worst attitude. Without going into details of the trip, I'll just say she was the biggest ..... I've ever encountered while driving. She ended up giving me a 1 star.


How do you know that you were given one star rating?


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Me: Hello, are you "circle, circle, line line"
Pax: Yup"
Me:"okie doke


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


That's just their user name. Uber has their real name and credit card on file if something goes wrong. Don't pass on a good fare.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

I picked up Elvis a while ago from a downtown office building.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> Me: Hello, are you "circle, circle, line line"
> Pax: Yup"
> Me:"okie doke


You too huh? Oh well, I better get paid if I mix up PAX. First time I loose money, no more PAX without Latin alphabet I can sound out!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

circle1 said:


> What's stopping someone using a fake real-sounding name?


Nothing but if you're tricky with how you ask, they'll accidentally be honest with their first answer. Humans aren't natural liars, their first answer with the guard down is probably truthful if you know how to ask.

My issue is if they're borrowing a friend's account, nothing is preventing that friend from canceling the ride after you drive 2 blocks. Now you got a PAX and no payment.  So watch your back


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Pinged by 'Princess' yesterday. Bad traffic enroute made my eta 10 minutes more than what app said. This was not going to end well, bahbye, cancel.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


I was under the impression passengers were required to use the first name that appears on their credit card. If it's an initial , then initial. I get my share of: K


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I got a Lyft ride a while back whose name was "Administrator." After hemming and hawing he finally showed me his phone and I could see his app also had "Administrator" listed. He said he recently signed up, and couldn't figure why that was the name showing. Gave him a ride, he left a quarter in the backseat to insult me, but the joke is on him. I was glad to get some kind of tip from these cheap passengers (actually, Lyft passengers tip well, it's the Ubercheap pax that are terrible tippers).


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> I'm sorry, but no one's name is Purple. When I saw that come up, I decided to call them immediately, but thankfully, they cancelled.


I actually picked up "Purple" last night after MMA practice. No comment on his "name".


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't even understand the reason for the question....couldn't care less about the name.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


No, I dont cancel because they are people that simply set up a nickname on their account, drivers can set up a nick name as well.

Famous people ofter use nicknames

The real name is in ubers system


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Honestly, I don't like DJ handles, possible gang nick name's, funny Pokémon names, and recently with college back I'm getting Chinese characters as names. How do I verify the rider when it's not even using the Latin alphabet!?
> I don't reject people based on name, I'll consider the time of day and neighborhood. However what if I pickup the wrong PAX and get screwed out of a fare because I can't read this!
> View attachment 63341
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a computer generated response, but I emailed support about PAX user names and translator's.


This I would cancel... how do i ask "are you box box sqaure cross arrow?"


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nope, don't do it. That person probably has a fake name because they were cancelled by UBER the first time and just created a dummy account. Sorry but THeReal-Batman23 can ride in my car. LOL


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

uberfast said:


> Just cancel, and file complaint with uber. Tell them you were concerned for your safety and cancelled.


And let's see how long Uber looks at you as a "valued asset."

People use aliases all the time. Uber actually says they allow it. I waited over ten minutes one night outside of an Applebee's for "Sasha," I called, and got her voicemail. "Hey, this Alexandria, blah blah." Yes, obviously I cancelled because this was a legit no-show. I assume she was a server at the restaurant and ordered the ride, and either her phone died or she shut it off because her shift wasn't over yet. Either way, she didn't walk out, phone was off, etc. People use aliases all the time, but that alone is not a reason to cancel on everyone who does it. If that were the case, you would be doing a lot of cancelling.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> do the Uber local staff really have the authority to override the deactivation algorithm? I don't think they are that highly paid, so they could certainly be influenced.


No. They don't have the authority to reactivity you. If they did, they would be far more helpful on other issues.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> You're kidding right?


I don't think anyone can be blamed for marking out their own territories or turf and protecting it


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> And let's see how long Uber looks at you as a "valued asset."
> 
> People use aliases all the time. Uber actually says they allow it. I waited over ten minutes one night outside of an Applebee's for "Sasha," I called, and got her voicemail. "Hey, this Alexandria, blah blah." Yes, obviously I cancelled because this was a legit no-show. I assume she was a server at the restaurant and ordered the ride, and either her phone died or she shut it off because her shift wasn't over yet. Either way, she didn't walk out, phone was off, etc. People use aliases all the time, but that alone is not a reason to cancel on everyone who does it. If that were the case, you would be doing a lot of cancelling.


Sasha is Alexander for a boy and Alexandra(ia) for a girl in many cultures, like Russians.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> I have the same statistics that you claim, and I wouldn't do the unethical junk that you claim you are doing. If Uber catches on, you'll be tossed in an instant.


What's defined as "unethical" in Uber anyhow?

Looks like a pretty cut throat enterprise, where you do what you can get away with and try not to feel bad about it.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> I have the same statistics that you claim, and I wouldn't do the unethical junk that you claim you are doing. If Uber catches on, you'll be tossed in an instant.


Uber doesn't deactivate for acceptance rate, that would make the drivers an employee. As an independent contractor, you choose if you want to accept a contract or not.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think anyone can be blamed for marking out their own territories or turf and protecting it


Do you really believe some guy is taking an hour or so out of his time to run off drivers from an area he thinks he owns?

Lets see....how many drivers would he have to do this with to make a dent in the amount of drivers in that area? How much time would that take?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Do you really believe some guy is taking an hour or so out of his time to run off drivers from an area he thinks he owns?
> 
> Lets see....how many drivers would he have to do this with to make a dent in the amount of drivers in that area? How much time would that take?


Too much time. Legit or not, the driver posting this is wasting time on all fronts if this is the case. Better off just picking up pax or hanging up the keys if they're that worked-up over it.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

uberfast said:


> Uber doesn't deactivate for acceptance rate, that would make the drivers an employee. As an independent contractor, you choose if you want to accept a contract or not.


Yes, they do deactivate. For this and many other reasons, some of which are not grounded in reality.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> Do you really believe some guy is taking an hour or so out of his time to run off drivers from an area he thinks he owns?
> 
> Lets see....how many drivers would he have to do this with to make a dent in the amount of drivers in that area? How much time would that take?


I just take a pee in the parking lot.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> Yes, they do deactivate. For this and many other reasons, some of which are not grounded in reality.


Proof, or it doesn't happen.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

uberfast said:


> Proof, or it doesn't happen.


Proof? Digital photo link, or the Civil War never happened!  Look around this forum dude.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> Proof? Digital photo link, or the Civil War never happened!  Look around this forum dude.


Do you know who you are talking to? I am the best driver in the world and I am also rated 4.99. Don't dude me, dude. Uber stopped deactivating for acceptance, cancellations they still do it.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

uberfast said:


> Do you know who you are talking to? I am the best driver in the world and I am also rated 4.99. Don't dude me, dude. Uber stopped deactivating for acceptance, cancellations they still do it.


Let's see that 4.99, like it matters anyway. And no, I don't know who I am talking to, and last time I checked, I don't owe you anything. I'm constantly told by Uber how great I am in my market. What does that have to do with the subject?


----------



## Dotcomguy3020 (Sep 16, 2016)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


I had a pax last week with the name of lucifer. I said are you serious? Some how he said he forgot his password when he made the acct. Uber has been in MN for 4 yrs now. And I guess they could use what ever name they wanted.


----------



## milkman (Jun 6, 2016)

Picked up a rider named "KaneCity" in the projects. He got a free ride on Facebook. The kid had a thug profile but no issues.


----------



## FUber_tipme (Sep 21, 2016)

Beur said:


> What hostility?
> 
> By canceling on customers after you accepted their ride, you're providing bad service. When you cancel you cause riders to wait longer for a ride and cause other drivers to drive further for a ride that you are closest too. That is bad customer service.


Beur. You sound like a damned uber commercial!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Beur said:


> By canceling on customers after you accepted their ride, you're providing bad service. When you cancel you cause riders to wait longer for a ride and cause other drivers to drive further for a ride that you are closest too. That is bad customer service.


You're not providing service at all, if you cancel a ride, it isn't "bad" service, but non-service. Uber needs to give people rides that they will accept for the prices offered if they are concerned about delays, or reduce expectations.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

Beur said:


> What's the problem, you're paid to drive not judge someone's name. You earn more driving the customers that request your services.
> 
> Stop providing bad service to your customers.


Clearly Uber doesn't give 2 craps about the drivers, so why are you so concerned about "customer service ?"


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

My name on my Uber rider account is "Tenzo Dog"

Don't pick me up? That is species discrimination!


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?





Beur said:


> What's the problem, you're paid to drive not judge someone's name. You earn more driving the customers that request your services.
> 
> Stop providing bad service to your customers.


i actually had a pickup for "J. PIMP"...

at 2:01 they weren't there; Immediately canceled and got $4.00...
HAAAHAAAAA!!! Enjoyable out-pimping ya!!!

Didnt bother to answer phone call 20 seconds later when J. PIMP managed to make it to pickup point

I advocate Equal Cancelling for all !!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Bahaha, no they don't. You can create a fresh email address on Yahoo at the library, get a prepaid Visa at Walmart and open a PAX account. Load Uber onto a burner phone from Walmart and you've opened transportation abilities for dropping off backpacks of drugs or hookers. No traceability unless there is a murder and a Police detective gets the IP address from Yahoo and video servaliance from Walmart when the card was purchased. And does alot of tracking to hopefully find a real name.
> 
> Uber can never help you in an emergency, don't be fooled with false sense of security!


And pax saying their name is Josh or Annie is any more useful?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> And pax saying their name is Josh or Annie is any more useful?


I have never said this is a safe or easy job. I'm just combating the propaganda from Uber corporate that suggests this an easy safe job to get rich.

Even the regular PAX can get violent when intoxicated. I don't care what their name is always check:

Scene safety when you pull up, make sure you have a clear exit if necessary!
Passengers to see if you want their attitudes, or intoxicated behavior, or too many riders jumping in.
Luggage or items they are bringing with them, especially open alcohol!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good advice.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

enjoy being deactivated for canceling trips.


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

Nothing of that level yet. Though I do pick up people who are using an English sounding name, and not there birth name. These people are all international students.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

snarekick said:


> I'm sensing some hostility are you ok?


His point stands. Whats in a name?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

OlDirtySapper said:


> enjoy being deactivated for canceling trips.


Been doing this longer than you.  Simple email, and offer dash camera footage of any incident to Uber. Always a "Top Partner" which is meaningless really for how Uber treats drivers. You won't get deactivated for staying safe or reporting PAX abuse, they have terms of service as well to follow.


----------



## drivindad (Jun 29, 2015)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


I use a "fake name" - its a derivative of my surname and Uber had no problems in adding it...


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

SamanthaJ said:


> Come to think of it maybe her name wasn't fake...


I actually worked with someone named princess.

But for the topic. Its your car its your safety its your money. Do as you please. At the end of the day neither UBER nor this other guy jumpingvdown your throat pay your bills. Good Customer Service its most important when the customer is in your car. Other than that it is about you.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


I agree. Fake names can lead to scary rides.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Dotcomguy3020 said:


> I had a pax last week with the name of lucifer. I said are you serious? Some how he said he forgot his password when he made the acct. Uber has been in MN for 4 yrs now. And I guess they could use what ever name they wanted.


Uber drivers also have the option to use an alias as well. This is nothing new.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Dotcomguy3020 said:


> I had a pax last week with the name of lucifer. I said are you serious? Some how he said he forgot his password when he made the acct. Uber has been in MN for 4 yrs now. And I guess they could use what ever name they wanted.


Uber drivers also have the option to use an alias as well. This is nothing new.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Beur said:


> What hostility?
> 
> By canceling on customers after you accepted their ride, you're providing bad service. When you cancel you cause riders to wait longer for a ride and cause other drivers to drive further for a ride that you are closest too. That is bad customer service.


By reducing rates to non compensatory levels, Uber is inviting bad service.....let them reap what they sow!!!!


----------



## pearlyprius (Sep 24, 2016)

snarekick said:


> In the last week I've canceled (no charge) on two requests for obvious fake names. The first one was "Wizkid" and the second "Gameboy"
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not letting someone enter my car with a fake name
> 
> What about you guys?


I agree with you. You have the right to refuse service to anyone. That's the beauty of being an independent contractor. If you don't feel safe, you don't have to take the passenger. If someone with a fake names requests me, I would cancel. If someone in the hood requests me, I would cancel. Safety is more important to me than $5 for a ride.


----------



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes. I will take anyone who will pay, even Satan himself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> What's the problem, you're paid to drive not judge someone's name. You earn more driving the customers that request your services.
> 
> Stop providing bad service to your customers.


What about riders riding under other people's account ?
How often are we sent to " fetch " someone or " return" someone off of another's account.
Almost every puker is Not the account holder.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok everyone, y'all do know the guy who starts this thread is/was trolling the forums calling everyone unprofessional, right? All my replies here were mimicking his responses in other threads to other drivers.

tohunt4me if you ain't the name in the request, you ain't getting in my car.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Uber drivers also have the option to use an alias as well. This is nothing new.


I submitted a nickname, false name, Uber support will get back to me, lets hope I didn't just red flag my account!?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I submitted a nickname, false name, Uber support will get back to me, lets hope I didn't just red flag my account!?


In the past they have said you are allowed to. In most cases in society, there is nothing wrong or illegal with using an alias as long as it isn't for fraudulent purposes. Then again, this is Uber, so...


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

We need pax photos so bad. This morning I had a pick up in, let's face it the projects. The building is situated so streets are around the outside of the courtyard and all the doors are inside. Pax walks out to the street, but it's on the opposite side of where the GPS has the pin. Having no idea of what she looked like, I went right by her. Granted she could have waved or something when she saw me, but then again it's right around 5:30am and dark. Anything to help us identify people would help. 

Then when we're sent of the fetch runs, text the driver with who we're picking up is nice. Or at least "my friend at that address and she'll meet you at the corner in a blue hoodie." Anything other than flying blind.


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

I picked up a few My's because whatever they signed up through had My Account under the name section. Also picked up The Grinch lol

Used to give a shit but now as long as they can tell me the name that the request is under idgaf.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> We need pax photos so bad. This morning I had a pick up in, let's face it the projects. The building is situated so streets are around the outside of the courtyard and all the doors are inside. Pax walks out to the street, but it's on the opposite side of where the GPS has the pin. Having no idea of what she looked like, I went right by her. Granted she could have waved or something when she saw me, but then again it's right around 5:30am and dark. Anything to help us identify people would help.
> 
> Then when we're sent of the fetch runs, text the driver with who we're picking up is nice. Or at least "my friend at that address and she'll meet you at the corner in a blue hoodie." Anything other than flying blind.


I agree, it's a bit hard when you get a request from Laticea, and you show up and Laquan, Ray-Ray, and Delron are standing on the corner waiting for you to pick them up so they can go to a "rally," but Laquana or Chiquitta or whatever her name is, is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Honestly I will pick up anyone regardless of their name. Half the time I pick up people who had a parent or friend request for them. Doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Kristr90 said:


> Honestly I will pick up anyone regardless of their name. Half the time I pick up people who had a parent or friend request for them. Doesn't matter to me either way.


Just be aware in the back of your head that you don't get nailed with the "Wrong rider" scam: Person #1 requests a trip for someone else. "Someone else" gets in your car and admits that they know Person #1 after a name challenge. Then later, Person #1 decides they don't want to pay the $8 it cost them to transport "someone else," so they dispute it with Uber and claim that you showed up for them but picked up someone else instead, and you get nailed for "Wrong rider." It doesn't happen often statistically, but speaking from experience, there are a few people who have pulled this crap.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

I cancelled on "boogeyman" and complained to Uber. I told them that there was no way I was picking up anyone with a fake name associated with violence. 

I also asked about when I had asked them to change me in the app from Steven to Steve they refused and said that they had to use my full legal name for the safety of the passengers, and didn't the safety of their driver's matter just as much? They ignored me.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I had a pickup tonight for "Queen." 1.2 miles away. Since I was the pawn, I took it. Queen ended up being a very polite lady, and everything went smoothly with the trip. Sometimes you just never know.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I had a pickup tonight for "Queen." 1.2 miles away. Since I was the pawn, I took it. Queen ended up being a very polite lady, and everything went smoothly with the trip. Sometimes you just never know.


Queen Latifah, I hope?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

BigSlick said:


> I cancelled on "boogeyman" and complained to Uber.


Good idea - John Lee Hooker's been dead for years.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Queen Latifah, I hope?


No, a different Queen. Of what I do not know, but she was surprisingly normal.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Just be aware in the back of your head that you don't get nailed with the "Wrong rider" scam: Person #1 requests a trip for someone else. "Someone else" gets in your car and admits that they know Person #1 after a name challenge. Then later, Person #1 decides they don't want to pay the $8 it cost them to transport "someone else," so they dispute it with Uber and claim that you showed up for them but picked up someone else instead, and you get nailed for "Wrong rider." It doesn't happen often statistically, but speaking from experience, there are a few people who have pulled this crap.


I never thought about that! You make a good point.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is proof of how I reject rides unless the rider and account holder give me the okay to transport the obviously wrong person. I was sent to pickup a female and this guy shows up. Didn't unlock the doors until I had what I wanted in my text response


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

My question to the original OP is, do you take anything seriously on this forum? Have you seen an obviously real name here? If not, what's the difference in listening to fake names on the internet and picking up fake names in your car? It's all stupid if you ask me.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I picked up a Trey Sexy once because it was a nicer area of town but I won't do it again. 
As far as poor customer service, that's your opinion. We are contractors and can pick up who we want and when and I could care less if another driver has to drive farther to pick them up.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Also, what's with Pax these days with single letter names? I picked up a "C" one day and an "L" the other day. Too damn lazy to even come up with a fake name?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll play along until they take away a fair for wrong rider. Then no more Mr Happy Fireguy50. L and C and everyone better update their names. Half the time I ask their name and you'd never know if the surprised look is because they forgot their nickname, or it's someone elses account. I'll stop taking them. With dash camera turned to the open window
FRAUDULENT RIDER!
Submit


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I pick up whomever is paying for the ride. You can get jacked even if their name is Joe Smith. Had one rider who had no name probably a bunch of spaces. And another with a Chinese character. In Vegas people are weird and may not want some stranger, you, to know their name. I got a 20 buck top from one of the funny names.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

What a silly question. I don't see why it matters cause we all accept trips without knowing where the destination is. Why do we even care what the pax's name is? Most pax calls us "uber driver", they can careless about knowing our name. Knowing their name doesn't pay our bills.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ragnarkar said:


> Also, what's with Pax these days with single letter names? I picked up a "C" one day .....


Think we've all picked up pax who could be briefly described as "C"'s.


----------



## SeeJaneDrive (Sep 23, 2016)

Today I got a ping from Pers. I called to confirm name. He confirmed it was short for person. I told him I'd be right there Mr. Pers. Waited a few minutes then cancelled.

Ask yourself, "what's in a name?" Sometimes alot of sarcasm I'm not paid to deal with.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

ragnarkar said:


> Also, what's with Pax these days with single letter names? I picked up a "C" one day and an "L" the other day. Too damn lazy to even come up with a fake name?


I see a lot of those, typically women. Yet another work around in case the Uber driver looks like a creeper. If they get a weird vibe from his picture, cancel.


----------



## GLOgli615 (Sep 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Bahaha, no they don't. You can create a fresh email address on Yahoo at the library, get a prepaid Visa at Walmart and open a PAX account. Load Uber onto a burner phone from Walmart and you've opened transportation abilities for dropping off backpacks of drugs or hookers. No traceability unless there is a murder and a Police detective gets the IP address from Yahoo and video servaliance from Walmart when the card was purchased. And does alot of tracking to hopefully find a real name.
> 
> Uber can never help you in an emergency, don't be fooled with false sense of security!


Yeah but when you use a prepaid debit card I'm pretty sure that uber places a rather large hold on the card to discourage people from doing so.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

GLOgli615 said:


> Yeah but when you use a prepaid debit card I'm pretty sure that uber places a rather large hold on the card to discourage people from doing so.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authorization_hold

There's no standard amount merchants use for a credit card *Authorization Hold*. Typically Uber would have an algorithm (like gas stations) that freezes a certain percentage above the estimated cost of the transaction. 
Uber can't expect destination changes or cleaning fees on every ride.
Uber (_If I had to guess_) Authorized 10% above max estimated trip when destination is entered.
Without a destination entered (If_ I had to guess_) Uber probably Authorizes 25% above the average trips in that area.
Authorization Holds can stay on the credit card account for days before the merchant closes ouy the transaction and finally withdraws the funds.
If the Authorization Hold is too high, they'll cause customers to accumulate overdraft fees, if the ride was within their credit limit, Uber would have thousands of angry PAX. So it can't be very high.
If Uber takes too long to send in their daily batch withdrawals for the final amount, the PAX could make additional purchases, and days later Uber would look like the bad guy causing overdraft fee
Any large hold would make riders angry, so it's doubtful.


----------



## Cosimeaux (Jul 18, 2016)

My experience is that 9 out of 10 times pax with goofy fake names/handles turn out to be sleaze bags and/or a-holes. My rule: "Fake name, f-em, you're cancelled!"


----------



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

I've had at least two recently that I questioned:
1. Princess - Turned out this was her real name (she knew it was weird), took her to Disneyland where she worked.
2. Prince Pal - An Indian fellow going to work. Maybe a real prince, who knows? No tip though.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Had a "BigKrusher" in LBC...

Smallish friendly guy in his 30s, somehow



UTX1 said:


> What if his rider name is PsychoKiller ? at least flip a coin, no?
> 
> me: Hi, did you order an Uber?
> PK: Ya, thanks for coming. I have trouble getting rides.
> ...


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Had a "BigKrusher" in LBC...
> 
> Smallish friendly guy in his 30s, somehow


lol. He takes 'em out to the pier for a 'big krush'.
Probably get more azz than me !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

No screenname-style cutesy phonetic or creative respellings for you?

I get all these Chinese girls named "My", and tons and tons of grown or mostly grown men - many Japanese or at least from thereabouts but many clearly NOT - using childish Japanese honorifics slapped onto a syllable or two of their name, etc..... never mind the fact that half of these grammatical constructs are practically pillow talk



CrazyT said:


> I've had a multitude of Princess and Queen names pop up. Lots of Ms and an initial. Others are very obvious fake. Stripper stage names, fake names the hookers, excuse me "escorts", use. And of course the fakes ones that are very twitchy and nervous, my gut says mules.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> I'm sorry, but no one's name is Purple. When I saw that come up, I decided to call them immediately, but thankfully, they cancelled.


Are you THAT new to socal???

Hippies, Lady, hippies been calling their kids all sortsa crazy en masse ever since circa '69....

Where there's Rivers and Skies in abundance, you'll also find a few GENUINE Purples, Petunias, Squirrels and whatnot


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I get all these Chinese girls named "My"


You show me yours, and I show you My.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> do the Uber local staff really have the authority to override the deactivation algorithm? I don't think they are that highly paid, so they could certainly be influenced.


Works on Lyft, no office needed


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

beware of mixing up Delvac, Dexron and Rotella....and no ZDDP if your cats are still young



ptuberx said:


> I agree, it's a bit hard when you get a request from Laticea, and you show up and Laquan, Ray-Ray, and Delron are standing on the corner waiting for you to pick them up so they can go to a "rally," but Laquana or Chiquitta or whatever her name is, is nowhere to be found.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> beware of mixing up Delvac, Dexron and Rotella....and no ZDDP if your cats are still young


Try mixing that with another new one from tonight. Shithea. There was another letter on the end of that (d) but it had a little squiggly mark over it. I showed up out of pure curiousoty. A young lady is standing outside at the pickup location, looks in the car and does a name challenge with me (my name). She was correct, but I was sweating bullets to even dare to challenge the name back that was on my screen. I thought this must be some sick joke. She then says "Hayyy! I'm (pronounced "Shy-thay-uh." Again, apparently the "d" at the end of the original name was silent. Even if this was her real name, who in the heck would walk around life and not change the name? I mean really? She was very well spoken and friendly though, which makes this even a bigger dome-scratcher. I kicked myself for not taking a screenshot off this. Pick up Shithea#, Drop off Shithea#... Unbelievable.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I kicked myself for not taking a screenshot off this. Pick up Shithea#, Drop off Shithea#... Unbelievable.


Just out of curiosity.....was it a stool ride?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Just out of curiosity.....was it a stool ride?


Probably not - rider likely sat motionless throughout.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Probably not - rider likely sat motionless throughout.


She was actually well-spoken and in a great mood. Very odd.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> That's just silly.
> 
> As for the girl? Why is she using Uber to begin with? Fact is we are tracked. Finding him wouldn't have been a problem. That being said, taxis have a worse history of issues with passengers...and it isn't getting any better on their part.
> 
> ...


If you look younger than 21 I always ask for ID. I'm not going to be tagged for transporting minors period. It's against policy and dangerous to boot. Always card the young.


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

I drove a "Maryjane" we had a great discussion about when she was growing up and people would ask her where "Peter Parker" was, lol

I've had pickups with single letters:

A
D
C
CC
Zee

etc.

My favorite was a pickup for "Harold" last Wednesday, a young lady approaches my car and says shes Harold, I said "really?" 
She responds by saying that it is used to avoid the "creeper" drivers and I chuckle again, tell her to hop in and we go about our way on her trip, "Harold" ending up throwing me a $5 tip for a mear 5 minute ride 
I don't ever turn them down, but I always get a good chuckle!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Uber Jason said:


> If you look younger than 21 I always ask for ID. I'm not going to be tagged for transporting minors period. It's against policy and dangerous to boot. Always card the young.


As well you should of it worries you. Going with policy is probably always the best bet.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

DieHard said:


> I drove a "Maryjane" we had a great discussion about when she was growing up and people would ask her where "Peter Parker" was, lol
> 
> I've had pickups with single letters:
> 
> ...


I don't turn them down either. So here is my inquiry......

2.5 hrs in, I have never had one of these rides questioned, challenged, ended in the middle of the trip, and so on.......

Have you?

I ask because many on here have had issues. I think it's probably more the very much exception than the rule.


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I don't turn them down either. So here is my inquiry......
> 
> 2.5 hrs in, I have never had one of these rides questioned, challenged, ended in the middle of the trip, and so on.......
> 
> ...


Typically when I get single letter names, it's just the first letter of there name, usually the trips are a normal Point A to Point B, I mean obviously, once in a while you'll get a "story" that you'll be able to share, but those in my opinion happen just as frequently with someone that is named Joe, John, Sarah, etc.

As for having someone cancel mid-trip... It has happened once to me... and I immediately stopped my car on the side of the road, and said the following:

"The trip has been canceled. If you would like me to finish bringing you to your destination, you will need to re-request an Uber, if not, I will need you to please get out of my vehicle."

To the part where other drivers seem to have constant ongoing issues with PAX.. I'm not saying they are blowing smoke, but, on average I do anywhere from 25-30 Trips per night in Grand Rapids, MI and out of those 25-30 Trips, maybe 1 trip every 2 to 3 days gets the negative nerves going, otherwise 99% of my rides are just someone trying to get somewhere.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

DieHard said:


> Typically when I get single letter names, it's just the first letter of there name, usually the trips are a normal Point A to Point B, I mean obviously, once in a while you'll get a "story" that you'll be able to share, but those in my opinion happen just as frequently with someone that is named Joe, John, Sarah, etc.
> 
> As for having someone cancel mid-trip... It has happened once to me... and I immediately stopped my car on the side of the road, and said the following:
> 
> ...


I figured as much?


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hannibal or Norman, no, everyone else is fine, lol


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I had a Truth yesterday. I was joking and asked if she had sisters Charity, Hope, Faith, and Grace. Actually Grace is her mom and Charity is her sister. I thought she was kidding. Nope her ID clearly says her name is Truth.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> I had a Truth yesterday. I was joking and asked if she had sisters Charity, Hope, Faith, and Grace. Actually Grace is her mom and Charity is her sister. I thought she was kidding. Nope her ID clearly says her name is Truth.


She'll never got a job in advertising!
And at least you know she wasn't an Uber plant.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> She'll never got a job in advertising!
> And at least you know she wasn't an Uber plant.


SHe said her coworkers say she's in the wrong line of work. She works for the state government. LOL


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> SHe said her coworkers say she's in the wrong line of work. She works for the state government. LOL


"I'm from the Government; I'm here to help".
Definitely no place for 'Truth' there!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I once knew a man named Starbuck Bright. Real name. Legally.
What does a fake name look like ?
I also knew a woman named Toyota Jones. Real Name.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "I'm from the Government; I'm here to help".
> Definitely no place for 'Truth' there!


Ahhhhhh. The laughing I did on that one. The visions that arose.
Reminds me of Katrina in New Orleans. The Blackwater Troops complaining they were only making $600.00 a day. Subcontractors do not have same oath. Like disarming citizens in violation of the Constitution after an emergency.
Good times.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I also knew a woman named Toyota Jones. Real Name.


Heard that it wasn't really. Seems she just took everyone for a ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> I had a Truth yesterday. I was joking and asked if she had sisters Charity, Hope, Faith, and Grace. Actually Grace is her mom and Charity is her sister. I thought she was kidding. Nope her ID clearly says her name is Truth.


I must have dated her sister Faith years ago. I too have met families with a " Theme,". Street names in larger developments also can tell a story.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I must have dated her sister Faith years ago. I too have met families with a " Theme,". Street names in larger developments also can tell a story.


You'd love our family. We all have very short names, like 4 or 5 letters only. kids: Hope and Faith. No we're not Catholic. lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> You'd love our family. We all have very short names, like 4 or 5 letters only. kids: Hope and Faith. No we're not Catholic. lol


I never got to meet the sister named charity. I suppose she was always out giving charitably . . .
Do you have a brother named Harmon,for harmony ?
Ahhhhhh when she graduated nursing school she bought a black trans am that resembled the Batmobile and nicknamed it ,"Cougar Bait"..


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I never got to meet the sister named charity. I suppose she was always out giving charitably ..


Perhaps, but I know "Charity begins at home". Not sure where she finishes, though?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Heard that it wasn't really. Seems she just took everyone for a ride.


Too much junk in her trunk.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

This thread, especially the last few names, has inspired me; I'm going now, to set up a few rider names of my own: Hurt, Pain & Grief.
Most drivers will recognise me immediately.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I never got to meet the sister named charity. I suppose she was always out giving charitably . . .
> Do you have a brother named Harmon,for harmony ?
> Ahhhhhh when she graduated nursing school she bought a black trans am that resembled the Batmobile and nicknamed it ,"Cougar Bait"..


Nope Hope and Faith are my kids. We were told we should have Grace or Charity, but after 2 preemies we quit. My sister was supposed to me Melody, but mom let her sister name the baby instead. Long story. The short names is myself, husband and the girls. Not sure how that happened, it wasn't intentional. People usually think my name is a nickname, and some think I'm a guy until they see me, but it's just there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> Nope Hope and Faith are my kids. We were told we should have Grace or Charity, but after 2 preemies we quit. My sister was supposed to me Melody, but mom let her sister name the baby instead. Long story. The short names is myself, husband and the girls. Not sure how that happened, it wasn't intentional. People usually think my name is a nickname, and some think I'm a guy until they see me, but it's just there.


Every Mel I ever knew was troublesome. Fun but troublesome.
That goes for Melony,and Melody.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> This thread, especially the last few names, has inspired me; I'm going now, to set up a few rider names of my own: Hurt, Pain & Grief.
> Most drivers will recognise me immediately.


Do not forget brother POVERTY.
POVERTY UBER must NOT be left out of the family.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Do not forget brother POVERTY.
> POVERTY UBER must NOT be left out of the family.


Of course, sorry! The child that Travis never admits to fathering.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Of course, sorry! The child that Travis never admits to fathering.


Yet he is secretly so proud of !


----------

